# old enough?



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would ring around some agility clubs and see what they think as they may let you go and get her used to the equipment even if she isn't old enough to do proper jumps and stuff...I actually started training Harry at flyball at 4 1/2 months old! We just took him each week and we used jumps designed for puppies (soft and about 2 iches off the ground!) so maybe they do a similar thing in agility. I would imagine there is a lot to teach before any big jumps come in to it!


----------



## foreveramber (Feb 25, 2007)

it didnt know humping was part of agility..

my vet told me to be careful not to over do it until they are fully grown....thats all i know


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

foreveramber said:


> it didnt know humping was part of agility..
> 
> my vet told me to be careful not to over do it until they are fully grown....thats all i know



LMAO!!!!! HAHAHAHA.... I didn't see that typo... must go fix it!! :

I wonder when fully grown is?


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I would think 18 months to 2 years?


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Katie and Stephanine can provide you some advice on this, but our facility does have puppy agility. They don't do many jumps nor do they use the weave poles. I was told their growth plates should be mature.


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

My vets office has a lot of clients that do the agility classes and competition and they do, as Kim said, have puppy classes but they are like a starter type thing. As for the tougher stuff, I think they have said wait until they are a year just because of the growth issues. Again, like Kim said, see what Stephanie and Katie have to say since they have the dogs with the experience in that subject.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

o'kay... so their growth plates should be closed at a year then? So I "should" be able to get her started on the kiddie stuff. I look forward to hearing from Stephanie & Katie.


----------



## hawtee (Nov 1, 2006)

Geddy is old enough to start learning. I started Lilli the day I got her home going thru a tunnel  what fun..normally we do not jump full height til their growth plates are closed . But there is so much to learn until then. How to do a piece of equipment correctly, flat work, obedience (Yes, it come in very handy) focus, crosses etc. etc. Check out the local training clubs and see if they have classes. Let me warn you once you go you will get hooked lol...


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Don't jump full height nor start weave poles until at least 18 months old. BUT, before then there's A TON OF STUFF you can start working on! For instance:

Teaching the 2/2 for your contact obstacles
Left and right turns
Get out - for distance work later
Go on - also for distance
Foundation work for front and rear croses

Quiz had his first agility lesson at 12 weeks old! We did a ton of work "on the flat" (sans equipment) before we ever steped paw on an obstacle. 

Go slow and take your time! You and your dog will have a blast!

-Stephanie


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

Thanks guys!! I guess I'll be speaking with our trainer to see if a starter class is available. Course we'll wait until she's all healed up before beginning!!


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

According to the GRCA they're not fully grown and shouldn't run until 2 years. I'm sure there is agility things they could do earlier though.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

There's a TON of stuff you can start early!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

... I mean, a ton of stuff you can SAFELY start early... just to clarify!


----------

